# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Inundaciones de los campos de arroz por satélite

## Luján

En estas imágenes del satélite Aqua de la NASA se puede ver perfectamente cómo ya están inundados los campos de arroz del Delta y la Albufera.

Es una imagen de falso color, donde las nubes bajas se ven blancas, la nieve y las nubes de hielo azul y el agua negra excepto allí donde es muy somera.



Se puede comparar con esta de hace unos meses, donde se ven los campos mencionados anteriormente totalmente secos.

----------

